# Löschung von Usern



## Heiko (7 Mai 2003)

Ich habe gerade mal einen kleinen Frühjahrsputz durchgeführt.
Wie ja schon mehrfach angekündigt werden in nächster Zeit konsequent alle User gelöscht, die sich nach einigen Wochen noch nicht freigeschaltet haben und in einem zweiten Schritt diejenigen, die sich zwar freischalten aber nicht posten.
Aktuell sind alle Bereiche im Forum öffentlich zugänglich (korrekter: es gibt keine Bereiche, auf die ein angemeldeter normaler User zusätzlich Zugriff hätte) und insofern ist eine Anmeldung nur dann erforderlich, wenn man PN austauschen möchte und/oder sich aktiv beteiligen will.

Wir sind zwar für jeden User dankbar, allerdings erzeugen User auch Verwaltungsoverhead, den wir dadurch, dass wir nicht aktivierte User löschen, so klein wie möglich halten möchten.

Allein im Forum landen aktuell monatlich so ca. 1.5 Mio Hits, so dass keine Notwendigkeit besteht, den Server zusätzlich mit Karteileichen zu belasten.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2003)

...und wieder mal wurde die angemeldeten User gelöscht, die sich nicht mal über ihre Freischaltmail freischalten wollten/konnten.


----------

